# Mutt/Sendmail/Gmail configuration issue



## Freddy Boisseau (Oct 26, 2015)

I am having a problem with my configuration of Mutt.  When I send an email out using the Mutt client, the email does not have a from address and it also seems the Mutt client hangs when sending out the email.  I do not have either problem when I use another mail client such as mail or mailx to send an email.

My system is configured to use sendmail to send out email via Gmail.  This is a setup that I had on my old server and everything worked fine.  I have compared the configuration on both system and from what I can see they are the same.

Can anyone point me at things to look to resolve this system?


----------



## chrbr (Oct 30, 2015)

Freddy Boisseau said:


> I do not have either problem when I use another mail client such as mail or mailx to send an email.


In this case I would look at the configuration of mutt.


Freddy Boisseau said:


> This is a setup that I had on my old server and everything worked fine.  I have compared the configuration on both system and from what I can see they are the same.


Please re-verify that the relevant ~/.muttrc/ or ~/.mutt/muttrc are similar. If they are similar I guess that the sendmail version might not be exactly the same or something else modifies something. Or the mutt version is different and uses different defaults. Then I would try to adopt the variables as

```
set sendmail=xyz
set realname="xyz"
set from="xyz@abc.def"
set use_from=yes
```
to the settings which your working mail clients use.
I am not a sendmail expert. This is just a suggestion.


----------



## scottro (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been using mail/mstmp for this for years.  I have a page on mutt at http://srobb.net/mutt.html which goes into detail.  The last time I tried with Gmail, I think my config was something like this, assuming the user name is john and the password 1234.


```
set smtp_url="smtp://john@gmail.com@smtp.gmail.com:587"
set smtp_pass="1234"
```
But that was a long time ago, and I don't know if it would still work.


----------



## Freddy Boisseau (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help.  I was able to resolve the from address using the EMAIL system variable.  I found a work around to the speed issue, but that points to the problem being with the configuration of sendmail or a network issue.  I added the following to the global mutt configuration file:

```
set sendmail_wait=-1
```
Which causes mutt to not wait for conformation from sendmail before proceeding.  I will be checking that out next.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Freddy Boisseau (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay, the problem was a Sendmail issue.  Basically your server name has to be fully qualified in order for Sendmail to work smoothly.  I fixed that problem by editing the entry for the server in the /etc/host file, extending it with an entry in the format <machine>.<domain>.com.  For example:

```
192.168.0.0   my_server my_mailhost my_mailhost.my_company.com.
```
Thank you


----------

